# sticky eyes



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hey guys, newbie question here, My 2 week 3 day old litter opened there eyes about 3 4 days ago and the last day i'll noticed that the babys seem to get a sticky eye now and again, its always a different pup each time i give them a look over. is this something i need to worry about? should i bathe there eyes?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I had this in one of my litters a while ago. I put boiling water into a cup and let it cool to a warm temp, then took some cotton buds and gently removed the gunk. After about a week it went away and I haven't seen it again since


----------

